# I'm a Mom



## Calico (Feb 20, 2016)

I am now the proud mother of 3 beautiful baby boys. They are about 7 weeks old. Only one has an official name, so name suggestions are welcomed!

The boys:
Boy 1 (Named): Beige with a Blaze, Ruby-eyed, Berkshire, Bristle Coat
Boy 2: Beige(?), Ruby-eyed, Hooded, Dumbo
Boy 3: Blue Beige, Odd-eyed, Banded(?), Bristle Coat, Dumbo

New Rat Mom Questions:
- Their poop smells AWFUL. I know this can be from stress or poor diet. How long does it take to stop stinking? Or does fresh rat poop always smell terrible?
- Where does one find a pee rock?
- These little ones don't climb much. Only one has found his way up to the 3rd floor. Do they not start climbing until they're older?
- I'm currently feeding Oxbow. I know since they're younger they need additional protein in their diet. How often should I be giving them this? I have been doing small portions in the morning and at night. Their bowl with the Oxbow is always full.


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

First of all, they're PRECIOUS! OH MY GOODNESS!



Calico said:


> New Rat Mom Questions:
> - Their poop smells AWFUL. I know this can be from stress or poor diet. How long does it take to stop stinking? Or does fresh rat poop always smell terrible?
> - Where does one find a pee rock?
> - These little ones don't climb much. Only one has found his way up to the 3rd floor. Do they not start climbing until they're older?
> - I'm currently feeding Oxbow. I know since they're younger they need additional protein in their diet. How often should I be giving them this? I have been doing small portions in the morning and at night. Their bowl with the Oxbow is always full.


Now to answer your questions:

The softer their poops, the more they'll smell. Also, stress is definitely a factor. As they grow to know you and their surroundings this stress will die down a lot and hopefully help with that.
I found a bag of three in the aquarium section of petco. They were nice, wide and flat.
They'll climb more when they're more comfortable exploring. They're probably still getting used to their surroundings. You could try setting one on the top floor and letting them explore their way down, so they'll know whats up there.
Morning and night are good times to feed extra protein. That's when my boys usually get their fresh foods.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It could be fear poop or they were fed something else than oxbow before you got them and you switched them to a new food overnight.


----------



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

Do you feed the young rat oxbow food? I've noticed that they have two brands of oxbow, the adult rat food and the young rat/mice food. I assume the young rat food will supply more of the stuff they need such as more protein you're worried about. Your routine with small portions in the morning and at night sounds perfectly fine. 

Your rats will learn to climb quickly. My babies look to be about the same age as yours and they found their way climbing around easily come sundown of getting in the new cage. And then it was a matter of keeping them off the cage door when I tried opening it xD


----------



## Calico (Feb 20, 2016)

Modernstar said:


> First of all, they're PRECIOUS! OH MY GOODNESS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gribouilli said:


> It could be fear poop or they were fed something else than oxbow before you got them and you switched them to a new food overnight.





thelmaandlouise said:


> Do you feed the young rat oxbow food? I've noticed that they have two brands of oxbow, the adult rat food and the young rat/mice food. I assume the young rat food will supply more of the stuff they need such as more protein you're worried about. Your routine with small portions in the morning and at night sounds perfectly fine.
> 
> Your rats will learn to climb quickly. My babies look to be about the same age as yours and they found their way climbing around easily come sundown of getting in the new cage. And then it was a matter of keeping them off the cage door when I tried opening it xD


Thank you all for your replies! I think the smelly poop is most likely fear poop. I'm feeding the adult Oxbow, so the extra protein is necessary. I've had them for 3 days and still no sign of climbing. I'm a little disappointed that I built them a giant cage and they're only using the second floor. I have perches/ledges and other things to climb in each level but they won't even touch those. They don't scale the sides of the cage either. I think I might try to build some ramps so maybe it'll be easier for them to get to the different levels.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Sometimes it takes a little time for rats to explore their whole cage. As for climbing, maybe the wire mesh you used is hurting their toes...I once used the same wire mesh you used to make your cage for my rats to make them a climbing wall outside their cage, in their playground...they never used it and they are big time climbers maybe it is just a coincidence. Keep us updated.


----------



## Calico (Feb 20, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Sometimes it takes a little time for rats to explore their whole cage. As for climbing, maybe the wire mesh you used is hurting their toes...I once used the same wire mesh you used to make your cage for my rats to make them a climbing wall outside their cage, in their playground...they never used it and they are big time climbers maybe it is just a coincidence. Keep us updated.


I moved the bridge on the second floor and made it into more of a ramp. Now 2 of the 3 are having a grand ol' time in the 3rd floor litter box. They're even climbing the cage sides now. I guess I just spoke too soon


----------



## Calico (Feb 20, 2016)

Another question: How often should I clean the litter box during litter box training? I've been spot cleaning their cage a few times a day and putting all their poo in the box. They have been using it but there's still a lot of poop outside the box too. Should I clean the box completely or keep some of the soiled litter and top off with fresh litter?


----------



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

Our babies are just turning 21 days tomorrow and we can't STOP them from climbing everything. It's insane. Glad to hear your little ones are starting to explore more! Sounds like it might have been a case of 'nerves'  

Other people have better answers for the more technical questions but as to names - what did you name your first baby? Do you want to keep the same style name? Right now all my rat names are based off of Greek mythos (Asteria, goddess of the stars, Melia after the ash tree nymphs, the Meliae).


----------



## Calico (Feb 20, 2016)

smoteymote said:


> Our babies are just turning 21 days tomorrow and we can't STOP them from climbing everything. It's insane. Glad to hear your little ones are starting to explore more! Sounds like it might have been a case of 'nerves'
> 
> Other people have better answers for the more technical questions but as to names - what did you name your first baby? Do you want to keep the same style name? Right now all my rat names are based off of Greek mythos (Asteria, goddess of the stars, Melia after the ash tree nymphs, the Meliae).


The berkshire is named Winston and I've named the hooded Stanley, so I guess you could say it's old man themed lol. The odd-eye boy still doesn't have a name.


----------



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

I found my pee rock outside. I just looked for something flat and smooth.


----------



## giggles97 (Jun 12, 2016)

Your new boys are lovely. Glad to read that they are exploring more now. Sometimes when I put the babies I have into the 'holding cage' while I clean them out it can take a while for them to explore it. even though they are in there often.

I am struggling for name for my girls, they are just 4 weeks old today. Their mum is called Bella (and it took weeks to find a name I liked for her) but I'm stuck on what to call the babies I am keeping.

Here are some male names ideas for you ...
Stanley, Winston and ... 
Arthur 
George 
Theodore
Philip
Douglas
Robert
Edward
Henry


Enjoy your new babies.


----------



## Calico (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you guys for the name suggestions! I've decided to name the last boy Louie. 

Updates: 
- I found some pee rocks on my college campus. I pay enough to go there so I figured I deserved them. I can't tell if they have been using them, but I know they're still peeing on the fleece. 
- They almost always use their litter boxes for pooping now. 
- They climb a lot more now
- They still don't use the expense wheel I bought for them

More questions:
- How do you train your rats not to poop on you? My rats are comfortable with being handled, so it's not fear poop. Last night I let them play in the sweatshirt I was wearing, and when I stood up, poop fell out of it 
- What are some good protein foods for young rats? So far I have fed mealworms, eggs, and black beans. I'm thinking about getting a small bag of low protein dog food. I've also heard kale and almonds are good.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Not pooping on you should lessen with age. Kind of like a baby or a puppy they don't have full control over their bowel movements or urination as a baby.( or good manners, lol). My rats love chicken, baked chicken is their favorite. They also think turkey nod brown rice baby food is crack.


----------



## Calico (Feb 20, 2016)




----------

